# The most hard nosed chap ever.



## Jackandthecitylights (May 29, 2011)

Translates roughly as The Snow Cave Man. This splendid fellow has been living in Norway's largest national park mountain range for over 30 years. It is my opinion that he is perhaps one of the few sane people left in this world who rejects the life of over-consuming and the make-believe land of modern society and lives his convictions fully.

The documentary looks to be very good, complete a drama of finding that upon his mother's death her will states that he can only inherit her fortune if he gives up living in the wild. Never mind the helicopter shots it's not really over done, the Norwegians just have more money than they know what to do with (my friends just went to a party in a helicopter to go get drunk in the Russian town). 

My poor Norwegian has warranted a search for English subtitles which I have been unable to find. Perhaps with time some good natured Norwegian will translate it for us 

I can tell you from hitchhiking through the area and sleeping out in Norway and Sweden in late fall that Scandinavian winters are no joke. This guy is beyond incredible. My new all time hero.


Netsite for mennsker hvem snakke Norsk

Lars Monsen is Norway's Chuck Norris of the wilderness who, although has some beautiful documentary footage living in the wilderness, is very mainstream. Worth a peek. He spent 3 years traveling across Canada through the woods and came out with a nice documentary on it.


----------



## dharma bum (May 29, 2011)

i'd love to kick it with that guy for a few weeks. this man is awesome!


----------

